# HELP! caught speeding! :'(



## andrey92 (Apr 14, 2012)

Today has been an awful day, on my way to pick up some rear FK springs to go lower i got done for speeding. i was first at the lights and just decided to put my foot down, next thing i know theres a policeman waiting with his radar gun, he clocked my speed at 101mph in a 40mph zone on a dual carriagway [smiley=bigcry.gif] apart from the fact that its by far over the limit, does anyone have any advice for when i have to go to court for my speeding offence? i really dont want to sell the tiTTie [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

100+ mph is an instant ban, what can you say


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

101 !!! Ouch !

Be lucky if your still driving. I don't think any excuse will get you out of that one mate.


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

I thnk this is beyond help to be honest. Plead guilty and take it on the chin. 101 in a 40 is beyond defendable. I can't think of any reason that would 'fool' the magistrates as to why you were travelling at that speed in a 40 zone. You'll be lucky if your not going to end up sorn'ing the tiTTie.


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

60 mph over the limet At that speed you deserve to lose your licence! [smiley=stupid.gif]


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

andrey92 said:


> apart from the fact that its by far over the limit, does anyone have any advice for when i have to go to court for my speeding offence?


Take some lube, cos you're gonna get f*cked


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

That's a mental speed in a 40, 60 I could understand but 101 :/

Fair play for posting the actual speed though cos I can't see this post going your way!


----------



## andrey92 (Apr 14, 2012)

thanks for the advice guys yeh i am expecting a ban, a fine and points :-| i just really really dont want to lose the licence or get a really long ban, i will be f***ed for uni then


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Oh dear, 101mph in a 40. I hope for your sake the Judge had a good nights sleep with a good breakfast & drives a TTRS.
otherwise...









Hoggy.


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Not only will you probably have to sell the TT, you will probably never get insured at a sensible price again.

101 in a 40 is plain stupid. I could understand it on an empty motorway (done it myself) but not in a 40. Sorry.


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

My mate got a month ban for over 100 mph but that was on a deserted motorway.


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

Did the Policeman/lady not mention dangerous driving for that kinda speed???


----------



## Jazzle (Aug 3, 2012)

You could plead that you was over the limit but at perhaps 95mph and could contest about the gun not being calibrated. Your going to get points and a big fine but may just stop you getting your license taken. If you rely on your car for working purpose that can help prevent it sometimes. Not saying lie but under 100 isn't an instant ban!


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I'm not going to put what I realy feel about you doing 101 in a 40, poor show 

Prat


----------



## Andi.k (Jan 5, 2013)

Have to agree with Hoggy here mate..

I wouldn't be worrying about a ban or fine...I'd be wondering how long you may be getting locked up for :?


----------



## M18NTT (Dec 30, 2011)

Oh Dear, but 101 in a 40 limit is indefensible. There are not many people that can honestly say they don't speed and I've certainly had my fair share of SP30's over the years (especially on bikes) but if you're more than double the limit you'd better go to court with the humblest of apologies and take in on the chin. I hope your job is not license dependent.


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

I would say your odds on for a dangerous driving charge once the CPS see's the speed in a 40mph zone. Sorry to say it but that carries a year ban unless 'special' circumstances can be established. Which there are none. I would prepare yourself for a year ban and a decent fine. Best bet, take it on the chin deal with it and learn from it.

On a more practical side get yourself a solicitor who will no doubt give you the best advice possible. Chances are that will be to plead guilty sooner rather than later. Good luck.


----------



## ChrisF (Jan 29, 2013)

You are admirably honest but I have to say that I think the consensus here is clear. Did over 100 mph this morning myself - but on fairly clear M1.


----------



## STUT (May 14, 2012)

andrey92 said:


> Today has been an awful day, on my way to pick up some rear FK springs to go lower i got done for speeding. i was first at the lights and just decided to put my foot down, next thing i know theres a policeman waiting with his radar gun, he clocked my speed at 101mph in a 40mph zone on a dual carriagway [smiley=bigcry.gif] apart from the fact that its by far over the limit, does anyone have any advice for when i have to go to court for my speeding offence? i really dont want to sell the tiTTie [smiley=bomb.gif]


So did they pull you over there and then and told you were caught at 101? Being in a 40 is where the problem lies, as its classed as residential and therefore dangerous driving. Every court room is different but my advice is to look at a very useful website, http://www.pepipoo.com/ to help or advise in these situations.


----------



## TT Boycie (Sep 27, 2009)

Missus got 6 points and a big fine for doing 60 in a 30 (non built up area) and that was with the best solicitor money could buy. 
Your looking at a max 1k fine, max 90 day ban and max 6 points as well
http://www.drivingban.co.uk/drivingban/ ... ulator.htm


----------



## Davey6oy (Feb 2, 2010)

what he said ^^Pepipoo is a useful site. Best of luck!

deny everything [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

You're worrying about not having a car for UNI  Most folk rely on bicycles or public transport for college or Uni.


----------



## andrey92 (Apr 14, 2012)

the police officer didnt say about dangerous driving he was alright about it he was asking about the car more than about why i was going so fast. i dont expect sympathy i admit it was stupid.

do any of you know about anyone in a similar situation ever?


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

pm'd


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

crazy guy!. People like you are giving us TT owners a bad name!.

Your having the book thrown at you tut tut naughty boy

101 miles on a 40 zone I dono!.


----------



## andrey92 (Apr 14, 2012)

t'mill said:


> You're worrying about not having a car for UNI  Most folk rely on bicycles or public transport for college or Uni.


its 20 miles each way to uni. to get there by public transport would need to go into london then back out again. would also mean i lose my job because i would never be able to make it in with commutes like that to uni


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

kazinak said:


> pm'd


Hope your not helping him try get out of it kaz?, got your TT back :roll: :wink: 
Pps hope you've learnt your lesson andrey ? .


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, From Pepipoo website. Fine depends on income & read the last sentence. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 








Hoggy.


----------



## andrey92 (Apr 14, 2012)

STUT said:


> andrey92 said:
> 
> 
> > Today has been an awful day, on my way to pick up some rear FK springs to go lower i got done for speeding. i was first at the lights and just decided to put my foot down, next thing i know theres a policeman waiting with his radar gun, he clocked my speed at 101mph in a 40mph zone on a dual carriagway [smiley=bigcry.gif] apart from the fact that its by far over the limit, does anyone have any advice for when i have to go to court for my speeding offence? i really dont want to sell the tiTTie [smiley=bomb.gif]
> ...


already started asking questions on there, hope they can advise me



TT Boycie said:


> Missus got 6 points and a big fine for doing 60 in a 30 (non built up area) and that was with the best solicitor money could buy.
> Your looking at a max 1k fine, max 90 day ban and max 6 points as well
> http://www.drivingban.co.uk/drivingban/ ... ulator.htm


this was on a dual carriageway not a built up area. i hope i could get away with those you mentioned, i will just see when the time comes


----------



## andrey92 (Apr 14, 2012)

Kprincess said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> > pm'd
> ...


ohh trust me i have!! i think i look at the speedo more than i used to on driving lessons  i am so scared to even rev the car too loud now!


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

Kprincess said:


> crazy guy!. People like you are giving us TT owners a bad name!.


don't pretend that you are saint and always driving within the speed limit OK :wink:


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

On a side note, if you do get banned, will you be demodding before you sell? :wink:

Another consideration is the cost of your insurance if you do get 6 points. I assume you aren't that old, so can only imagine what effect a speeding conviction of this type will have on your premium


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

kazinak said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> > crazy guy!. People like you are giving us TT owners a bad name!.
> ...


50 on a 40 isn't 101mph

I tend to drive 90 on the highways passing police patrol vehicles and easing it once passed them but always manage to leave them miles behind :wink:


----------



## andrey92 (Apr 14, 2012)

Brendanb86 said:


> On a side note, if you do get banned, will you be demodding before you sell? :wink:
> 
> Another consideration is the cost of your insurance if you do get 6 points. I assume you aren't that old, so can only imagine what effect a speeding conviction of this type will have on your premium


yes most mods will have to go lol and yes i will cry when trying to get insured next year. :/


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

101 in a 40 is reckless and endangers others


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

andrey92 said:


> thanks for the advice guys yeh i am expecting a ban, a fine and points :-| i just really really dont want to lose the licence or get a really long ban, i will be f***ed for uni then


If you get a ban and to be honest can't see how you will not you won't get any points


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

kazinak said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> > crazy guy!. People like you are giving us TT owners a bad name!.
> ...


Couldn't agree more Kaz I drive very quickly at times but not through a 40 ever.


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

Silly man, Nissan Micra for you I am afraid you may not even get sensible insurance for that. :x


----------



## andrey92 (Apr 14, 2012)

newt said:


> Silly man, Nissan Micra for you I am afraid you may not even get sensible insurance for that. :x


i already have a nissan micra too


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

I think everyone has said everything that needs saying chap; if I were you I would plead temporary insanity; beg forgivenss; offer to work in the community for free and thats just to stay out of jail. I undertook one of the driver awareness days recently after being clocked at 43 in a 40 and it has changed the way I drive. One fact they gave us was; if you hit a child whilst driving above 30 MPH, 80% of them die. If you hit a child going below 30 mph, 80% of the survive. I save the high speed for the motorway these days. Good luck with it, most of us have been stupid at times; the trick is to learn from your mistake.


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

jamman said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> > Kprincess said:
> ...


40 signs usually on shitty roads where you can't go faster than 30 ,not to mention the 100

personally i only like the acceleration ,sadly you end up at silly speed once it's finished ,but try to explain that to police officer [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Hoggy, can you move this topic into joke room and add it to syd's 5hut joke thread please......he's obviously messing around lol.
as no sane person would admit to doing life threatening speed like that on a non motorway. good joke bud, had me going for a bit lol


----------



## andrey92 (Apr 14, 2012)

kazinak said:


> 40 signs usually on shitty roads where you can't go faster than 30 ,not to mention the 100
> 
> personally i only like the acceleration ,sadly you end up at silly speed once it's finished ,but try to explain that to police officer [smiley=bigcry.gif]


this is a 40 on a dual carriageway a10 if anyone knows it. can get to so much faster there. very true there about acceleration


----------



## TT Boycie (Sep 27, 2009)

You will learn from your mistake mate trust me. I got caught doing 71 in a temporary 50 limit on the m5/m4 interchange around 2001 time. I got a weeks ban and £270 fine. I'm a self employed courier so the fine/week of no work and insurance premium going up cost me the best part of £1400.
I now stick to the limits although motorway is normally 80-85. Always make sure someone on the motorway is faster than you then you will get left alone!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TT Boycie said:


> . Always make sure someone on the motorway is faster than you then you will get left alone!


I wouldn't bet on it


----------



## andrey92 (Apr 14, 2012)

TT Boycie said:


> You will learn from your mistake mate trust me. I got caught doing 71 in a temporary 50 limit on the m5/m4 interchange around 2001 time. I got a weeks ban and £270 fine. I'm a self employed courier so the fine/week of no work and insurance premium going up cost me the best part of £1400.
> I now stick to the limits although motorway is normally 80-85. Always make sure someone on the motorway is faster than you then you will get left alone!


i deffinately will learn! have learnt even! i am so scared about everything to do with driving!!!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

If it was a dual carriageway was the 40mph limit only there before and after the lights? If so, how far was it to the end of the 40 limit? They have to get you within a certain distance of the increased speed limit.
I used that one years ago when they tried to do me for going 40 in a 30, but as they pulled me over within 30 meters of a national speed limit zone my solicitor got me off with it. But I was only 10mph over, not 2.5 x the speed limit you daft sod.


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

.

Tool!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

What speed did your speedo say ?


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Speed alone isn't enough to bring a case of dangerous driving, there has to be some other element apart from the speed, for example weaving in on and out of traffic - there is case law on this.

Just to clarify the automatic ban issue---

30 mph over the prevailing limit would normally be an automatic ban - whatever the limit, so 60 in a 30, and in your case, 70 in a 40 would have pretty much guaranteed you a ban, but you're 31 mph in excess of that so it's not looking very promising for you.

I don't want to rub it in, but 101 mph in a 40 limit is reckless by any standards and just guaranteed to draw attention to yourself anyway. I suspect it's not going to be a pleasant experience for you and I sincerely hope you at at least learn from this.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

BrianR said:


> I undertook one of the driver awareness days recently after being clocked at 43 in a 40 and it has changed the way I drive. One fact they gave us was; if you hit a child whilst driving above 30 MPH, 80% of them die. If you hit a child going below 30 mph, 80% of the survive..


I think that's pretty pathetic tbh, you were actually still inside ACPO guidelines for a 40 limit (47 mph). I realise individual forces aren't bound by the guidelines and neither are individual officers, but a cop who has nothing better to do than do you for 3 mph over the limit badly needs to consider his job priorities in my honest opinion.

If it was a speed camera set at that low a tolerance, it's a different matter of course. Sending you on a driver awareness course for 3mph over the limit is an insult to your intelligence and I'm amazed that you've taken it with such good grace.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

> If it was a speed camera set at that low a tolerance, it's a different matter of course. Sending you on a driver awareness course for 3mph over the limit is an insult to your intelligence and I'm amazed that you've taken it with such good grace.


[/quote]

Yes it was a camera, at a place called preston brook in Runcorn (its a known blackspot). I simply forgot that the camera was there; if you speed it flashes. I was a bit peeved tbh, but rather that than 3 points on a clean license.


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

What has this country come to when university students are driving to school in an Audi TT  Some of us have to bend our backs working hard all day just to keep the things on the road and you come along and tell us you own a Nissan Micra too!!! What can i say???  Get ready to lose your licence my friend...


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

I would suggest that very few of us on here are angels, and have transgressed the law when it comes to speeding, so you don't need any further lectures.

What you do need is to understand the stupidity of your actions, and how lucky all its ended in, is a copper pulling you over.
Hopefully when you go to court you will get the ban and the fine that you deserve, and that hopefully will price you off the road for long enough for your balls to drop and for you to mature a little more, before you are allowed back behind the wheel of a car.

Just maybe that will save an innocent persons life...who knows.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Little point in repeating what's already been said & i've far from been a saint over the years, however 61mph over the speed limit is borderline insanity & more so that you're in a 40MPH limit area which in itself indicates you're driving in an area of caution.

You may well be getting a visit from Norris as that could be the greatest recorded speed in a built up area & am surprised it's not made the news.

I'd be surprised if the CPS don't push for a Dangerous Driving charge as for that level of recklessness they'd want to make an example of you & thus i'd be more worried about wearing an ill fitting boiler suit for the next few months than losing your license.

Can't even bring myself to say good luck :evil:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

CWM3 said:


> I would suggest that very few of us on here are angels, and have transgressed the law when it comes to speeding, so you don't need any further lectures.
> 
> What you do need is to understand the stupidity of your actions, and how lucky all its ended in, is a copper pulling you over.
> Hopefully when you go to court you will get the ban and the fine that you deserve, and that hopefully will price you off the road for long enough for your balls to drop and for you to mature a little more, before you are allowed back behind the wheel of a car.
> ...


lmao.........(so you don't need any further lectures) then proceed to lecture him :lol:


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Gazzer....its a fine line I guess between the lecture route and expressing my opinions and wishes.....what the feck?, deserves to have the book and the bookshelf thrown at him


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

CWM3 said:


> Gazzer....its a fine line I guess between the lecture route and expressing my opinions and wishes.....what the feck?, deserves to have the book and the bookshelf thrown at him


agreed bud, just tickled me was all...........can we not do a poll to hang him or just cut his gonads off instead :lol:


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

How do we know this is real and not a wind up?


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

andrey92 said:


> apart from the fact that its by far over the limit, does anyone have any advice for when i have to go to court for my speeding offence? i really dont want to sell the tiTTie [smiley=bomb.gif]


I'd go and see a solicitor ASAP if I were you. It's just possible that they may consider a dangerous driving charge if it's considered that your speed was 'dangerous in the circumstances' given the fact that it was a 40 limit, the nature of the actual surroundings, and the perceived likelihood of danger to others from your speed, in which case you could be looking at a custodial sentence.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

igotone said:


> andrey92 said:
> 
> 
> > apart from the fact that its by far over the limit, does anyone have any advice for when i have to go to court for my speeding offence? i really dont want to sell the tiTTie [smiley=bomb.gif]
> ...


igotone is correct, but make sure it is a sillyociter that specialises in driving offence law and not just a basic law firm.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL. Im just trying to imagine what it would be like being overtaken at 100mph in a 40 limit.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

igotone said:


> LOL. Im just trying to imagine what it would be like being overtaken at 100mph in a 40 limit.


kin scary lol


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

What time of day was it just out of interest?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Brendanb86 said:


> What time of day was it just out of interest?


8.30am School run


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

That's why I ask. If it was 2am, he may have 1/10th of a leg to stand on. If it was during the day, I think the dangerous driving conviction would be my main concern, not getting banned.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Gazzer said:


> Hoggy, can you move this topic into joke room and add it to syd's 5hut joke thread please......he's obviously messing around lol.
> as no sane person would admit to doing life threatening speed like that on a non motorway. good joke bud, had me going for a bit lol


I did wonder that Gazzer. Then I wondered if everyone admitting to speeding on this thread were joking too, given that there's no telling who's reading this :wink:



BrianR said:


> > If it was a speed camera set at that low a tolerance, it's a different matter of course. Sending you on a driver awareness course for 3mph over the limit is an insult to your intelligence and I'm amazed that you've taken it with such good grace.
> 
> 
> Yes it was a camera, at a place called preston brook in Runcorn (its a known blackspot). I simply forgot that the camera was there; if you speed it flashes. I was a bit peeved tbh, but rather that than 3 points on a clean license.


I often go through Preston Brook Brian. I think I've forgotten about any speed cameras there too. I can't believe the threshold was set so low. :?


----------



## May-Z (Jan 19, 2013)

Plead stupidity and say you we're looking at the rev counter instead of the speedo. 6th gear doing about a ton is 40(00) revs right :wink:


----------



## andrey92 (Apr 14, 2012)

thanks for all that guys and girls! i know it was stupid but really wasn't looking at the speedo was looking at my boost gauge. so far kaz has been helpful, the others have just been saying its stupid sooo ermmm thanks for the help :lol: and may-z has a good idea


----------



## andrey92 (Apr 14, 2012)

Also why the hell would they want to make an example of me trust me people go ALOT faster on that stretch of road. some of you are over exaggerating and being silly! its a clear stretch of road two smooth lanes with a stupid 40 limit.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

andrey92 said:


> Also why the hell would they want to make an example of me trust me people go ALOT faster on that stretch of road. some of you are over exaggerating and being silly! its a clear stretch of road two smooth lanes with a stupid 40 limit.


What a stupid thing to say.

If you get caught speeding especially as bad as this take it like a man don't start bleating.


----------



## GPT TT (Mar 18, 2012)

jamman said:


> andrey92 said:
> 
> 
> > Also why the hell would they want to make an example of me trust me people go ALOT faster on that stretch of road. some of you are over exaggerating and being silly! its a clear stretch of road two smooth lanes with a stupid 40 limit.
> ...


+1.

+101 infact. You deserve what you get I'm afraid. Even if it was on a motorway, still would be an instant ban, but at least the closing speed to other cars would only by 30mph not 60.


----------



## So Slow (Apr 23, 2012)

I dont know the road, but it has a 40mph limit for a reason. If the road was suitable for a higher limit it would have one. :?

I hope you enjoy catching the bus.........!


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

wow, if this guy ain't telling porkies, then his responses prove that not only is he a danger to himself, but he is a danger to everyone around, just think, it might be your loved ones he ploughs into when his video game brain fails him.

Feck he accelerates to 100 mph then admits he is watching his boost guage, at that speed every second his eyes are off the road he is covering 146 feet or 44 m.

Still nice defence in court........'whats the problem, people go faster than me along that stretch'

Starting to think this is fantasy Freddie after all.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

What we all need to remember is (op please don't take this wrong) that since the resale price of older TT's became so low, it has opened up a completely new breed of owners of a much younger age range. We see it in mk1 section daily about new owners who could afford the car but not to look after it properly. So we have shed loads of young inexperienced to turbo drivers with hormone's and testosterone running through their loins on our roads. It will only ever lead to the demise of the mk1 being badly chavved up like the other saxo and small cars they previously had.
Op, this stunt will dbl your insurance premium and make it virtually impossible to keep this car I am afraid due to servicing costs and any repairs that will be required.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

andrey92 said:


> Also why the hell would they want to make an example of me trust me people go ALOT faster on that stretch of road. some of you are over exaggerating and being silly! its a clear stretch of road two smooth lanes with a stupid 40 limit.


The fact you even ask compounds your levels of stupidity :evil: Why wouldn't the CPS want to make an example of you? Only a handful have been caught doing 130mph on a motorway & most of them face a custodial sentence. What you did was a whole world more serious than that as you were in a 40mph zone.

You were doing over 100mph in a funking 40MPH zone. However you may feel that it's only a 40 limit & thus stupid, IT IS a 40 limit for a reason & that's the pure & simple fact of the matter.

Using the excuse that you've heard of others doing it is the worst defence i think i've ever heard, so you need to do yourself a favour & go buy a nice soap on a rope & some rolling tobacco :-*


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Just seen this thread. 100 MPH in a 40 limit  you deserve to be locked up. I know I am not perfect but that is total stupidity


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

I am still not convinced this is genuine, why would someone who did a moronic act post it on a public forum. I know young men behave in strange way due to hormones, but my god there must be limits. No wonder insurance companies load the young.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

newt said:


> I am still not convinced this is genuine, why would someone who did a moronic act post it on a public forum. I know young men behave in strange way due to hormones, but my god there must be limits. No wonder insurance companies load the young.


Well he posted it over on Pepipoo.com too, so if it's a joke, I admire his conviction.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Bit like an ASBO, or a Tag, its likely now becoming a badge of honour to drive as fast as you can and get caught in the process. in it!


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

BrianR said:


> Bit like an ASBO, or a Tag, its likely now becoming a badge of honour to drive as fast as you can and get caught in the process. in it!


Brian that is a good point, trouble is someone could be killed in the process.


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

newt said:


> I am still not convinced this is genuine, why would someone who did a moronic act post it on a public forum. I know young men behave in strange way due to hormones, but my god there must be limits. No wonder insurance companies load the young.


It does however show the true colours of certain members&#8230; not there was much doubt before.

101 in a 40? make sure you take plenty of lube with you when you go to court&#8230; and DO NOT drive there!


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

newt said:


> BrianR said:
> 
> 
> > Bit like an ASBO, or a Tag, its likely now becoming a badge of honour to drive as fast as you can and get caught in the process. in it!
> ...


Yes, I know' I definately wasn't condoning it thats for sure.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

i bet andrey wishes he hadn't said bugger all now and just out of interest what was the reaction on pepipoo spandy?


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Gazzer said:


> i bet andrey wishes he hadn't said bugger all now and just out of interest what was the reaction on pepipoo spandy?


Not good I should wonder Gazza. They ought to throw the book at him IMO

Paul


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Gazzer said:


> i bet andrey wishes he hadn't said bugger all now and just out of interest what was the reaction on pepipoo spandy?


Think they've seen it all over there, so a lot less outrage than on here. Usually they're pretty good at guessing the ban/fine for speeding, but this one is so far beyond all the guidelines they're not sure how it'll go. The consensus is not to bother trying to mitigate it at all - Just turn up to court (on the bus), hang your head in shame and bend over.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

passes the Lube..........


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Gazzer said:


> passes the Lube..........


Be lucky if they let him keep that.....enjoy shower day speeder!


----------



## Tomm (Jan 12, 2013)

Seriously, over a tonne in a 40?

Can't imagine that going overly well.


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Good job your wheel didn't fall off like that chap on here the other day  I'm going to hazard a guess that you hadn't checked your wheel nuts for tightness or tyre pressures that day.


----------



## jonnieboy (Aug 19, 2011)

Is this the bit of the A10 just before the Brookfield centre where there is a 40 mph limit extending about 400 metres down the Hertford-bound carriageway after the traffic lights at junction?


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Check the font used on the speed sign :wink:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-21719322#sa-ns_mchannel=rss&ns_source=PublicRSS20-sa


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

jdn said:


> Check the font used on the speed sign :wink:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-21719322#sa-ns_mchannel=rss&ns_source=PublicRSS20-sa


Read about this during my morning coffee what a load of rollocks.

We live in a very strange world these days.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

honestly, what a load of sanctimonious, self rightious, judgemental, pompous, snobbish, bully-boy rubbish,,,,,
unlike all of you, i do not know the particular stretch of road but do know plenty of stretches where it is perfectly
safe to exceed the speed limit so i can make no judgment,,,,nor do i know the OP personally so do not know that he has just jumped out of his Corsa , turned has baseball cap round the right way , jumped into the TT and gone charging off down the road scattering women, school children , and presumably small puppies, in all directions !!, such snobbery,,someone even suggesting that he is the type of person who is giving the TT a bad name,, sorry but i was not aware that it had a bad name,well not up here anyway, unless you consider being a car which is generarlly perceived as being driven by hairdressers, tosspots and men with a mid life crisis, a bad reputation,, someone else was suggesting that he was lucky that his wheels had not fallen off and he had wiped out the school run,,,do you have any mechanical knowledge at all ?,,,,come on, i have not seen such rubbish since, well,,,,, the last time on here !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Roddy, play nice or i will take your soap box away bud :lol:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

ooops,, i think i have just fallen throo it !!!!!!!


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

roddy said:


> honestly, what a load of sanctimonious, self rightious, judgemental, pompous, snobbish, bully-boy rubbish,,,,,
> unlike all of you, i do not know the particular stretch of road but do know plenty of stretches where it is perfectly
> safe to exceed the speed limit so i can make no judgment,,,,nor do i know the OP personally so do not know that he has just jumped out of his Corsa , turned has baseball cap round the right way , jumped into the TT and gone charging off down the road scattering women, school children , and presumably small puppies, in all directions !!, such snobbery,,someone even suggesting that he is the type of person who is giving the TT a bad name,, sorry but i was not aware that it had a bad name,well not up here anyway, unless you consider being a car which is generarlly perceived as being driven by hairdressers, tosspots and men with a mid life crisis, a bad reputation,, someone else was suggesting that he was lucky that his wheels had not fallen off and he had wiped out the school run,,,do you have any mechanical knowledge at all ?,,,,come on, i have not seen such rubbish since, well,,,,, the last time on here !!!!!!!!!![/quote
> 
> As my fav tv character from Trailer Park boys would say with ya ill thought out rant!! hope no one you know has been killed by a **** doing more than twice the speed limit


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

RudeBadger said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > honestly, what a load of sanctimonious, self rightious, judgemental, pompous, snobbish, bully-boy rubbish,,,,,
> ...


yea,, you just stick to your television characters and the fantasy world


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

is that the best you've got????....... who made you the voice of reason?? how are you backing up your basically stupid statement?

do you know anyone thats been killed by dangerous driving??? no..... well shut your gob and get back to wishing your opinion actually means anything !!


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

roddy said:


> RudeBadger said:
> 
> 
> > roddy said:
> ...


End of a bell.


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

As my fav tv character from Trailer Park boys would say with ya ill thought out rant!! hope no one you know has been killed by a prick doing more than twice the speed limit[/quote][/quote]
yea,, you just stick to your television characters and the fantasy world[/quote]

End of a bell.[/quote]

me or him....?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

RudeBadger said:


> As my fav tv character from Trailer Park boys would say with ya ill thought out rant!! hope no one you know has been killed by a prick doing more than twice the speed limit


[/quote]
yea,, you just stick to your television characters and the fantasy world[/quote]

End of a bell.[/quote]

me or him....?[/quote]
i wouldn't think in a million he means you chris, as he is plod and wouldn't couldn't condone the speed the op did m8.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

OK,, i have no problem,, i will reply in kind !!!
it has never been in any way proven, apart from some hysterical comments on here , that the guy did anything dangerous, who here has not done 100 on a duel carriageway,, none of you know the road he was on and i am sure that we all know roads where it is safe to do more than the speed limit,,, 100 times zero is still zero, [smiley=bomb.gif] if any of you can say " yes i know that section of road and yes it is blah blah blah ' then you will have a right to your judgments,, but as for the blind judgemental attitude.!!!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Harsh m8 tbh...i will not post again on this one after that rant.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

sorry Gaz,, no insult meant to you  ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,if ppl want to be rude and start the name calling,, thats not my choice,, but i dont mind... :lol:


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

sorry Hoggy and all.... just very surprised that a lawman would condone such a reckless act and have a go at us for pointing it out !


----------



## ChrisF (Jan 29, 2013)

There are quite a lot of 4 lane and even 6 lane roads around the outskirts of London (and for all I know other cities) where the speed limits appear unduly conservative. Examples in London include the A2 going south towards Kent and the A13 going East. Vary between 40, 50 and 70 and not always clear why. For most of these roads restricted to below 70 about 60 seems safe when the traffic is light which is what I do and then slow for the speed cameras. Who here can say they do much different? On the other hand 101 mph would be out of order in terms of basic safety other than about 5.30 am on a summers day with no other traffic on the road.

We need a sense of balance here. Assuming he is genuine the OP has been very honest and knows he's done something wrong. Some of the responses smack or sanctimoniousness and hypocrisy. Whilst my TT is bog standard (but still probably too quick for UK roads) some of you have tuned your cars to produce very fast machines and I doubt that you do this but then drive around at 40 mph all the time.

I hope he gets a couple of months ban which shouldn't sod up his life too much but should be enough to make him see sense for the future. I can't feel too sad for him, when I was a student I hitch-hiked everywhere!


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

RudeBadger said:


> sorry Hoggy and all.... just very surprised that a lawman would condone such a reckless act and have a go at us for pointing it out !


Relax badger. 
I quoted roddy and was referring to him. 
On the basis that I found his comments remarkably stupid.

It was also light hearted. No point in arguing over it.


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

roddy said:


> i do not know the particular stretch of road but do know plenty of stretches where it is perfectly
> safe to exceed the speed limit


This is what I'm referring to. 
What rubbish. 
He seems to be under the unfortunate illusion that speed limits are there for driver safety only.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

no, i am sure there are other reasons,, e.g. as one bright spark suggested,, his wheeels might fall off :lol: :lol:


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Hilarious.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

well thank you,,, :wink:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I know plenty of roads where it's safe to drive above the posted limit, but I honestly can't think of a single stretch of 40mph road which is built up enough and busy enough to need traffic light controlled junctions, where it would be safe to do 100mph.

The fact is Roddy, even the OP has admitted it was stupid, and he knows exactly which bit of road he did it on.


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

roddy said:


> no, i am sure there are other reasons,, e.g. as one bright spark suggested,, his wheeels might fall off :lol: :lol:


You're missing the point entirely and making your own interpretations as to my 'bright spark' posting. Clearly so you can post another snide remark at somebody post. My 'wheel falling off' post was not aimed at wheels falling off purely due to somebody exceeding a given mph, but picking up on a post someone started not one week prior to this where his wheel DID fall off on the motorway. Just check your wheel bolts...that is all

Bright spark out :roll:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

> but picking up on a post someone started not one week prior to this where his wheel DID fall off on the motorway. Just check your wheel bolts...that is all


Good advice. A few years ago, my bro who worked in Fords in the press shop, picked up a new fiesta for his missus; 2 miles from the garage one of his wheels fell off; when he returned to work the whole proess shop broke out in a chorus of; three 'wheels on hs wagon' :lol: So carfeul folks, wheels do fall off [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

simno44 said:


> RudeBadger said:
> 
> 
> > sorry Hoggy and all.... just very surprised that a lawman would condone such a reckless act and have a go at us for pointing it out !
> ...


cheers mate... got the wrong end of the stick........ it just really winds me up when people make such sweeping coments just to be inflamatory !!


----------

